# LocoBuffer-USB - I gotta' Do It!



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

I may not have mentioned this before but, while I had my original oval layout up and running, I had an older (Windows XP) machine connected to it with an MS100 and JMRI.

Its a GREAT way to program locos, and will eventually be more than great for controlling the overall functions of the layout. Problem now is that the old PC is just too far gone...and so I'm going to use my laptop.

Now the issue there is that JMRI can't support the MS100 with Windows 7. (Something about unsupported baud rates). So....I'm going to be adding a LocoBuffer-USB to my wish list!

Lets see....the list is up to:

1ea LocoBuffer-USB








24ea Tortoise Switch machines








6ea Digitrax DS64 Stationary Decoders









And of course, the completion of the layout so I can make a full loop! 

So.....I'll be setting up a charitable organization for the benefit of my layout!....any and all monetary donations will be accepted!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Ok....just kidding! (About the donations). The list, however is still valid.

I like building stuff!

Jim


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I have had a Locobuffer in use on my layouts for a few years now and I cant see how I ever went without it. To be honest I cant remember even how to program a loco address with the throttle any more since the JMRI interface is so easy and does the job with less question. I have used the Locobuffer with XP and Vista but not Windows 7 as of yet and I have had no major issues. Just remember to install the serial port emulator or the locobuffer and JMRI will not talk to each other.

Massey


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

if i was looking for slow-mo turnout machines i would go with bunch of chineese cheap servos and SC8 servo driver (loconet compatible) thats 8 motors for 55$. the tortoises are horribly overpriced IMHO.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a set up close to the one you are working on!
Digitrax DCS 200 8 amp and several other DCS's as boosters, A PR3 for interface, a ton of Tortoise S.M. and a computer system to run it all.
Unlike tankist I use Tortoise S.M. because I like the reliability, I know servos would be reliable too, they really would be doing minimal work, But if you buy the tortoise's in bulk you can get the at a fairly decent price. 
I working on getting more SE8C Signal Decoders and or BDL168 LocoNet Occupancy Detectors to run all of it.
I'm not sure if I really want to bite into transponding, but I'm afraid with the size of layout that I'm working on it's going to be impossible to run it if I don't do it!


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

NIMT said:


> I have a set up close to the one you are working on!
> Digitrax DCS 200 8 amp and several other DCS's as boosters, A PR3 for interface, a ton of Tortoise S.M. and a computer system to run it all.


 A DCS 200 is definitely on my list of things to get. I have the DB150 now but I want the CV readback capabilities, so I'll upgrade the command station and use the 150 as a booster.

I'm with you on the switch machines......I've seen too many of them working reliably....so I'll stick with what I know.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

NIMT said:


> Unlike tankist I use Tortoise S.M. because I like the reliability, I know servos would be reliable too, they really would be doing minimal work, But if you buy the tortoise's in bulk you can get the at a fairly decent price.


even in 12 pack it still can't get close to this one for under 3$ per piece. the unneeded bulkiness and the unjustified price (which tends to accumulate with each turnout controlled) that turns me off. 

but i don't insist


----------



## Cab1 (Jul 26, 2009)

You guys are using remote controlled servos, like in a RC airplane? I've never seen that done before, but I can see the possibilities. How would you set something up like that? Sounds complicated.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Some sort of servo controller is required to provide the encoded position pulse.

Tam Valley makes these:
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products.html


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Cab1 said:


> You guys are using remote controlled servos, like in a RC airplane? I've never seen that done before, but I can see the possibilities. How would you set something up like that? Sounds complicated.


team digital SC8 decoder controls 8 servos.
http://teamdigital1.com/prod_catalogue/sc8_product/sc8.html


----------

